
Tabr – Memory Saver and Chrome Tab Manger - eugeniqa
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabr-chrome-tab-manager-a/bmkiddcbjejcplgggpoakjbfdiiiggfa
======
eljayuu
Reviews looks promising although some concerns over the amount of data you
need access to. There is a huge need for this with service based computing
(Citrix XenApp and RDS).

------
eugeniqa
Tabr provides a new approach to navigation through multiple Chrome tabs and
frees up RAM, no more Chrome memory hogging.

